# Another dumb AGR question...



## icbrkr (Dec 30, 2009)

It's been less than a year, and I already have 35,000 points (w00!) so the wife/kid and I are going to take the Zephyr next year. If I 'pay' for a room with my points, does that cover all of us or does it only cover me?


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 30, 2009)

icbrkr said:


> It's been less than a year, and I already have 35,000 points (w00!) so the wife/kid and I are going to take the Zephyr next year. If I 'pay' for a room with my points, does that cover all of us or does it only cover me?


It covers anyone who is booked in that compartment.

This means that one person in a bedroom from Chicago to Sacramento is 30k points, and two adults and two children in the family bedroom on the same route is also 30k points. And, of course, the award includes all meals.


----------



## RRrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> icbrkr said:
> 
> 
> > It's been less than a year, and I already have 35,000 points (w00!) so the wife/kid and I are going to take the Zephyr next year. If I 'pay' for a room with my points, does that cover all of us or does it only cover me?
> ...


Isn't that great? I'm going on a trip thru the Rockies - KCY to CBS the LONG way - in a roomette - I wish I could take my wife with me but she can't handle the altitude. Not due to Amtrak!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 30, 2009)

As said, the award includes the rail and all meals for everyone reserved in the room. But also remember that these award levels are only for one way! As an example - CHI-ELP is 15K for a roomette, but to return to CHI is another 15K!


----------



## icbrkr (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome. The next thing I need to do is buy 10K points before the Amtrak year runs out, buy another 10K and then earn another 10K for my return trip. It'll be the cheapest train trip for me yet but I'll be going much further!


----------



## nomis (Dec 30, 2009)

Perfect timing to buy some Points for the year, this topic was the perfect reminder with only a day to spare.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## icbrkr (Jan 9, 2010)

One more question ....

If I go from KCY to SAC and I switch trains (but it's a guaranteed connection) is that considered "one-way" or do I use more points for each section?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2010)

That's "one way". You can take as many trains as you can get the website to string together as a valid one way trip.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 10, 2010)

As long as you take "the next train out", and don't overnight (unless needed - like in NOL). a trip from __ to __ is considered a 1, 2 or 3 zone award. If you purposely stop, it would be a complete reward. And all awards are one-way.


----------

